# Warning about upcoming elections



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

You might want to read this before you vote for Corey Mock who is running for ND Secretary of State.

*The difference between God and religion*
By Corey Ray Mock
Dakota Student

Published: Tuesday, October 2, 2007

Updated: Sunday, November 8, 2009 01:11

If you are a religious person - and more specifically, a die-hard Christian - then there is a solid chance you are going to dislike me at some point during this article. I challenge you, however, to give these thoughts a once-over and examine your spiritual beliefs. I write this article not as an attack on the individual, but as a way of separating truth from perception.

To set the record straight, I am a fifth year senior studying history and education. I have no religious affiliation and have determined that "agnostic" is the most appropriate label for my spiritual beliefs. I was baptized Lutheran and have since made numerous jokes at the expense of all religions, but most specifically Catholicism. I wake up in the morning pleased and refreshed because I have begun the journey to fulfill my life mission. I have done this all without religion. Others have gotten just as far and have a religion to thank. My purpose is not to convince the world to stop putting money in the offering plate, but to point out the difference between God and the religions that practice in its name.

For those of you who are religious, that this opportunity and raise your hand. Not for me, silly. For God. Let the supreme being know that you are a believer. I'll wait...(ok, the dramatic pause does not work quite as well on the screen of a Macbook.) If you raised (either your hand or eyebrow at my stupidity), then you should take great comfort in being part of the majority of all American citizens. In fact, you are within a huge majority around the world! Give yourself a round of applause (I need to stop.)

If there was ever a point to that waste of 26 seconds, it was to illustrate that confirmation of spiritual belief does not require physical action. At no point in your life should you ever have to answer to man or being regarding your beliefs - a truly spiritual individual knows within their soul.

I have spent the past few years making judgments of people based on their belief in God. Funny, really. I used to assume that all believers of God voted for George Bush, are opposed to abortion and would sooner see all homosexuals executed before we allow them the right to marry. Thankfully I have learned that this is not the case, and, in fact, there is a significant difference between God and religion. Every day, events take place that put the person in connection with God. The individual perceives this differently based on their beliefs. The phenomenon that occurs between humans and what some call God is the same that gives birth to religions.

Most religions, such as Catholicism, are created by a group of people to advance a "message" or "will" of God. They teach followers about lessons learned over the years and try to create a perfect society in the eyes of their Creator. Depending on the religion, these leaders ask for little more than your time, dedication, heart-filled devotion to the cause and perhaps accepting that you are at the mercy of the Almighty. Again, depending on the religion, man creates a list of rules that people should live by - and it's all "dictated" by God. It should be clear by now - I think this mentality is as much a joke as an Apple, Inc. employee taking an Introduction to Computers class at UND. If there is a God - it did not make any rules for man to follow.

Religions are in the business of control. They fight for supremacy. They discuss their beliefs. Most amend their purpose overtime to remain relevant and in America they struggle to keep members coming in their churches or temples. Again - created by man, not God.

If there is a God - it gave humans free will, ability to choose and endless possibilities for life. It gave no commandments, it cares nothing about societal beliefs or morals - it merely desires that the person have a fulfilling life. God created the world with opportunities. People of religion recognize this, teach it and offer their version of life. They help the world in many ways - offering faith and assistance to those in need. One does not need to be religious to believe in God. Whether you are a believer or not, can you tell someone why you have those beliefs? Were you taught or was it experienced? No tricks here, if you live your own life, these questions are as difficult as raising your hand. Go in peace and seek the world for truth and happiness as you perceive it, not as you are told.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

OK?????? Are we voting for his religious beliefs, or lack thereof? I can see where he might not be elected as the next pope, but this has no bearing on how he would do as Sec of State.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Why should you not vote for him??? It depends who you are. This sums it up:

Brenden Jehlicka, Grand Forks, letter:

By: Brenden Jehlicka,

If there is any candidate North Dakota cannot afford to elect this fall, it is state Rep. Corey Mock, D-Grand Forks, the Democrat running for secretary of state.

In his Oct. 2, 2007, column for the Dakota Student, which ran under the headline "The difference between God and religion," Mock argues that people who believe in God are fooling themselves and fail to question their own beliefs.

His tone is insulting and offensive. He treats the religious like blind sheep. By implication, he seems to look down on the voters of this state, many of whom are religious.

If Mock is going to treat North Dakotans' deepest beliefs with scorn, he certainly does not deserve their vote on Election Day.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

tfs I agree with your last post. However, I am going to move it to the political form with a trail to it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Typical arrogant democrat.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Typical arrogant democrat.


 :thumb:

Bareback you often leave me scratching my head. I often wonder why we agree so strongly on some things, yet also disagree so strongly on others. Normally I find people who agree on one thing will agree on another. I have just scratched my head for a long time, and had to tell you about it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Typical arrogant democrat.
> ...


 :lol:

I am a cipher, a cipher wrapped in an enigma, covered in secret sauce.


----------

